# Employment Prospects



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

In reality, if my partner is prepared to do any kind of work but preferably sales, can anyone tell us what is the current state of affairs, please, and where would most situations vacant be posted?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Spain is currently going through hard times, finding work is becoming very difficult. Speaking Spanish does not gaurantee work either.

I've had to move away as work is becoming thin on the ground which is a pity as I enjoy living in Spain.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly there is mass unemployment in Spain, so dont expect to find anything quickly. You'll be competing with lots of Spanish jobhunters. 

The only things I've seen advertised recently are comission only telesales, and one of two "chefs required". Try looking at the newspapers in Spain on the net "Sur in english", "Friday Ad Costa del sol" are two that spring to mind. There are some other jobsites, but I dont know what they are - I'm sure someone here will point you in the right direction

Good luck 

Jo x


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you again, Jo. We're still going to go for it though as we love the area. Hopefully we'll do plenty of networking and get results eventually. x


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear you've had problems and have had to move. Times will change, I'm sure but it may be a long while.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sorry to hear you've had problems and have had to move. Times will change, I'm sure but it may be a long while.


I think you maybe right, maybe I'll come back when I'm retired! Lol Seriously though, I had good experiences working in the Middle East so it wasn't all bad!

Good luck!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SALES- Sales in Spain run differently to many places I've worked. Many agents are PURE FREE AGENTS. No fixed salary and self employed. Most handle several suppliers. You need to network VERY well indeed.

The good ones I know have a specific market and know both their client type and sales potentials well. They deliberately do not over sell and so keep margins UP - both for them and the retailer. They also tend to know each other - and the good ones maintain a gentlemans pact. 

And believe me they are VERY good at it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid)They also tend to know each other - and the good ones maintain a gentlemans pact.
And believe me they are VERY good at it.[/QUOTE said:


> Heh heh .... thats a new concept ......... I didn't know there was any such thing as gentlemen in Sales


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I didn't know there was any such thing as gentlemen in Sales


There are less (still?) ime in aquisitions.


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Chris. All I can say is 'Oh dear'!

Sounds like Sales isn't an option.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> Sounds like Sales isn't an option.


Well of course it is - I know sales reps for load of companies an salaries - BUT they've been here a while and have a network. At least you know what to realistically expect though.

What field btw? - I don't claim to have contacts EVERYWHERE and many of my contacts are retired now anyway - But you never know.


----------

